# Benelli Nova scope mount?



## Spike (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a Ben Nova turkey gun.  Anyone know how to mount a scope or red-dot on this gun.  There are no screw holes to mount.  Thanks


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm facing the same problem, though mine is with a Winchester SX3.  Unless I hear back from GunDocc, I'll probably end up getting one of the Burris Speed Bead setups for mine.  This mounts where the shims go inbetween the reciever and the stock and is supposed to be a nice little red dot sight for the money.  There's also the option of a B-Square mount that attaches through the holes in the side of the reciever, but having looked at them before I didn't really care for them.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jan 31, 2009)

I had the receiver drilled & tapped to mount a Burris Speed Dot on my Nova.

       BOB


----------



## greenhead84 (Feb 2, 2009)

If you check ebay or benelli, you can find a factory scope mounting kit


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 19, 2009)

L L bean has a mount for a NOVA for  42.95

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...&categoryId=51919&productId=619554&qs=3009651


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...Id=11927&categoryString=657***8705***11693***

Here's what Midway USA has


----------



## RedSniperDog (Jul 19, 2009)

Take it to a gunsmith and have it drilled and tapped for a weaver mount.  The saddle mounts are OK but they are cumbersome and a pain.


----------

